# Interesting new lure



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It's not often you see a lure that displays some outside the box thinking but this is pretty cool, imitating a small school of baitfish:


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Very interesting!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bob Popovic did something similar with surf candies









http://www.stripersurf.com/FG_Schoolie.htm
http://mangrovecoastflyfishers.com/fly- ... -schoolie/


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Could definitely see myself using these

The jerkbait in particular looms good (page 4 inside below)
Dogalogue:
http://www.livetargetlures.com/catalog/ ... atalog.pdf


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'd buy that for a dollah


----------

